# Newbie Girl from Scotland



## Shazney84 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi everyone

I've joined up in the hope to gain some new fitness knowledge.

I'm 28 from Aberdeen Scotland, 5'3 tall, and currently weighing in at 54kg.

I've always been into fitness and previously worked as a fitness instructor for 5 years. More recently I taught pole fitness (dancing) for 2years and at present I'm training to become a Les Mills Body Pump instructor.

Hoping to enter a comp in 2013, at the moment just trying to decide which category to enter. Also which comp to go for...

At the start of the year I managed to do 4months hard training and nutrition to lose 1stone, and shed 8% body fat for my wedding giving me a rather great 6pack. Need a comp to aim for as hard training starts again January!

any girls on here competed in Bikini or miss 'toned' figure categories?

Look forward to being inspired and lots of interesting reading!

Shaz x


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

In before the UKM perverts crawl out of the woodwork.

Welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

welcome to ukm


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

welcome Shaz


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

MF88 said:


> In before the UKM perverts crawl out of the woodwork.
> 
> Welcome :thumbup1:


you are one of them


----------



## Badonkadonk (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm new too but a big welcome to you!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

welcome shazney & good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

lucanuk said:


> you are one of them


Should have said UKM rapists then. Don't say "you are one of them" to that too you git :lol:


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

fit like welcome to ukm good to see another aberdonian on the board


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

MF88 said:


> In before the UKM perverts crawl out of the woodwork.
> 
> Welcome :thumbup1:


Don't worry, im here now :thumb: :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome !


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome along


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

welcome aboard


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome ! Great to see a new face


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

welcome shazney


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to our humble abode


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Welcome !


lioking goid in the avi mate,keep up rhe hard work


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Bienvenue


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sockie said:


> lioking goid in the avi mate,keep up rhe hard work


Thanks you should check out my journal if you think my AVI is good


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome I'm from Glasgow myself


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome to ukm


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey welcome to ukm! 

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## Shazney84 (Dec 9, 2012)

big thanks to all the nice welcome messages!

Cant wait to get back into proper training again as of January!!! whoop whoop!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hello


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

welcome, and good luck with yr goals in the new year...


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Welcomee


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome , and prepare for an abundance of UK-M female likes :thumb:

There's a lot of testosterone in this forum !


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

welcome

only 2 pages :whistling:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

two pages and nobody said anything about pictures yet, what's wrong with you all today guys? :laugh:

Welcome


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

weclome


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice 2 have u on here, good luck with your training goals  x


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Welcome!

What are you looking to compete in in the new year?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

wayhey another brunette me likes welcome to the forum  xx


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> wayhey another brunette me likes welcome to the forum  xx


 @KAYwoodham your fella is flirting with new members


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

All blokes saying welcome and yet no sight of a female!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> @KAYwoodham your fella is flirting with new members


Thank fuk for that!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Mey said:


> All blokes saying welcome and yet no sight of a female!


I'm a female.. So is Kay..


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Love how all the lads see female and new here they jump on it  lol welcome


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum  there is endless amounts of info on here, just dont believe half of it


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> @KAYwoodham your fella is flirting with new members


nah kays the only one for me


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, i hope you stick around and see through all the bullsh1t pervy comments and see theres plenty you can learn on here. Watch out for "LIL_SCOOB" he comes across a right wierdo that falls in love with any woman he talks to


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

hello shaz an welcome to ukm


----------



## ibiza2001 (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi hun and welcome!

Ive competed in both the bikini and toned figure classes, Nabba and UKBFF, but now sticking to Nabba toned figure so let me know if you need any help with anything and will try my best to help.


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

hello and welcome. i'm in Aberdeen on business quite often, where are the best gyms to go to


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

This may have been stated already, but isnt it amusing how the veiws on all of the threads on the welcome lounge list are around 70, then comes one with the word "girl" in the title and BAM!!!!!!!! ........ motherf*cking 750 veiws!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

hey shaz you came to the best place


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome and good luck. Some decent gyms up in Aberdeen


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

damn... i missed this one.... WELCOME


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome to ukm


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

welcome, ask an many questions as possible :thumb:


----------



## RAWRAB (Dec 28, 2011)

a very welcome


----------

